# 1959 schwinn panther 2



## spomalley86 (Apr 11, 2021)

Anyone have an idea as to how many blue were produced?  I don't see these too often in colors other than red and black.  I did a 30 min cleaning with a brash brush,  when I get back to base I'll start the full cleaning process.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 12, 2021)

spomalley86 said:


> Anyone have an idea as to how many blue were produced?  I don't see these too often in colors other than red and black.  I did a 30 min cleaning with a brash brush,  when I get back to base I'll start the full cleaning process.
> 
> View attachment 1389835
> 
> ...




I believe it to be less common, but production numbers of a specific color I don't think they  exist. Maybe some guys know general numbers and weather it is uncommon. Killer bike  either way I have the '59 Corvette in blue one of my favorites.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2021)

Schwinn didn't record number per model (to my knowledge) let alone color. To even try to extrapolate this information would be a huge undertaking because you would have to start with total '59 production numbers and then get a large enough population (thousands) to get an idea how many blue Panthers were built. V/r Shawn


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 12, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Schwinn didn't record number per model (to my knowledge) let alone color. To even try to extrapolate this information would be a huge undertaking because you would have to start with total '59 production numbers and then get a large enough population (thousands) to get an idea how many blue Panthers were built. V/r Shawn




So it is an assumption that it is less common (avoided saying rare) is strictly that, an assumption. We know what that makes us.


----------



## spomalley86 (Apr 12, 2021)

I appreciate the "less common" as compared to "rare". Blue being my favorite color,  it offsets the difference. Thanks all!


----------



## phantom (Apr 12, 2021)

You don't see many Green either.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 3, 2022)

Beautiful bike, the 59‘s with painted fenders seem to be less seen than others. Here’s a 61 example that I brought back to life a few years ago.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 3, 2022)

@spomalley86 do you still have this bike, would love to see progress pics.


----------



## spomalley86 (Feb 5, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> @spomalley86 do you still have this bike, would love to see progress pics.



No I don't unfortunately, I sold this one last year. The guy I sold it to ended up finishing the bike while keeping it original. I think I have some pics in my messages,  ill see what I can dig up.


----------

